# Google Wallet



## ms0chez (Jun 23, 2011)

Anyone have a working Google wallet apk they can upload for me? I found a couple here but none will install.


----------



## prostang (Mar 1, 2012)

Try this. It will install and then you should be prompted to download the newer version that allows you to put any credit card.
https://dl.dropbox.c...et-1.1r52v7.apk

Here is the latest one I believe: https://dl.dropbox.com/u/21424066/Google_Wallet_v1.5-R57v6.apk


----------



## ms0chez (Jun 23, 2011)

prostang said:


> Try this. It will install and then you should be prompted to download the newer version that allows you to put any credit card.
> https://dl.dropbox.c...et-1.1r52v7.apk
> 
> Here is the latest one I believe: https://dl.dropbox.com/u/21424066/Google_Wallet_v1.5-R57v6.apk


First one installed but wouldn't let me update. Second one worked perfect and I do think its the latest. Just said unsupported device at the top but I think that's normal. Thanks!


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

On Verizon they enabled it on stock I thought. That's how I got it. Then again people have had problems with it from what I have seen on here.


----------



## PappaFloyd (Aug 26, 2011)

prostang said:


> Here is the latest one I believe: https://dl.dropbox.c..._v1.5-R57v6.apk


This version is the one I have installed and working on my GNex, actually mine says v1.5-R*75*v6.apk, just a typo i would think? I dropboxed it yesterday for someone who was unable to get any other version to install and it worked for them.


----------



## 3rdstring (Jul 19, 2011)

This is today's update 1.5 R79 v5

http://db.tt/y0ySPLOU

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jlamb76049 (Jul 6, 2012)

Thank you so much for these. They made my day.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## superchunkwii (Aug 5, 2011)

3rdstring said:


> This is today's update 1.5 R79 v5
> 
> http://db.tt/y0ySPLOU
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Thanks for this!


----------

